# FreeBSD 8.0 IPv6/IPv4



## znanie (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

I've compiled and installed the Hylafax port (6.0.4).

Using the starting script it connects to port with 4559  as a IPv6 port.  

The system was not set to IPv6 in rc.conf.  Hylafax does not send faxes.

If ipv6_enable="YES" is added to rc.conf and rebooted, Hylafax works fine.

With ipv6 not enabled and hfaxd  loaded with:

`hfaxd -l 0.0.0.0 -i 4559`

then hylafax connects as IPv4 port and works fine.

Should I try to change the hylafax configuration  or FreeBSD? 


Thanks for any help or direction.

Kirill


----------



## kylwalda (Dec 11, 2010)

*FreeBSD 8.0 IPv6/IPv4 and hylafax 6.0.3*

I just patched the original /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hylafax and it works:


```
--8<--

#start_cmd="/usr/local/sbin/hylafax start"
start_cmd="/usr/local/sbin/faxq && /usr/local/sbin/hfaxd -l 0.0.0.0 -i hylafax &                                                                 & echo 'Starting hylafax.'"

--8<--
```
Greetz kylwalda


----------

